# SX3 DRO



## Saskford (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a SX3 mill on order and have been looking at the different options to install a DRO on it. Has anyone installed the Sinpo 2 axis DOR on their X3? Here is a link to the unit I am looking at, http://bit.ly/c4VsTm.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Gary


----------



## Cedge (Apr 5, 2010)

Installed a 3 axis system from this guy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-axis-DRO-Axis...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a50cda52a

Very Happy with it.

Steve


----------



## Barty (Apr 6, 2010)

Because of Cedge"s comments about the kit that he purchased, I got the same kit. Installed easily and works great.

John


----------



## GordTopps (Apr 6, 2010)

I too got the same kit as Cedge, very easy to fit.

Still trying to get my head around the very badly written User Manual 

Gordy


----------



## Saskford (Apr 6, 2010)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Installed a 3 axis system from this guy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-axis-DRO-Axis...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a50cda52a
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies. I looked at the 3 axis DRO and assumed that I did not need the Z axis readout as the mill has a DRO on the quill. When would you require a readout on the Z axis that is greater than the quill travel? 
Gary


----------



## Cedge (Apr 6, 2010)

Gary
The quill is great for drilling, but it can introduce flex into the equation if you use it for milling to depth. I've gotten into the habit of using the Z dial, when milling, so things stay as rigid as possible. Thus, the need for the Z axis scale. 

Don't get me wrong... that readout on the quill is a damned handy feature and I do use it for light milling from time to time.

Be careful not to let us sell you on what you need.... each user requirement is a little different, as are our approachs to how we get things done. Fit the machine to meet your specific needs and working style. I like the 3rd axis, but others have called it overkill.

Steve

P.S.... you won't regret going with the SX3....sweet machines!!


----------



## Saskford (Apr 8, 2010)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Gary
> The quill is great for drilling, but it can introduce flex into the equation if you use it for milling to depth. I've gotten into the habit of using the Z dial, when milling, so things stay as rigid as possible. Thus, the need for the Z axis scale.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... that readout on the quill is a damned handy feature and I do use it for light milling from time to time.
> ...


Thanks for the info Steve. I expect that most of my work will be very light milling as my main interest is small engine models. I suppose one never knows where this hobby will lead them though.
Gary


----------

